# Picture, help guess my bodyfat %



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i took the picture down now cause i know my body fat, thanks for everyone's help. ( im no longer planning to cut, instead bulk up on a clean diet and see how it goes )

not a great photo but could you guess the bodyfat?

stats:

age 16

height 6 foot

weight 13 stone

bench 55kg

dead 85kg


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

24%


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dezw said:


> 24%


WTF?!

15-17%


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

Dezw said:


> 24%


at 24% would i not have a gut?



ba baracuss said:


> WTF?!
> 
> 15-17%


i thought about 15% to.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I'd worry more about the lack of mass beneath the BF% tbh. If you loose the BF you'll just look anorexic. Build some muscle kid


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

There's a sticky thread on here somewhere with pics and bodyfat levels.

I'd say if you can see all 4 or 6 abs you're about 10% - your top abs are just visible and you don't seem to have a belly although you do seem to have some love handles.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I'd worry more about the lack of mass beneath the BF% tbh. If you loose the BF you'll just look anorexic. Build some muscle kid


i've been training since september, and put on 25lb in muscle so i highly doubt i'd 'look anorexic' if i cut. but thanks for the input



ba baracuss said:


> There's a sticky thread on here somewhere with pics and bodyfat levels.
> 
> I'd say if you can see all 4 or 6 abs you're about 10% - your top abs are just visible and you don't seem to have a belly although you do seem to have some love handles.


yeah i took a wee look at it. i'm planning to cut in the 2nd week of july.

its probably better to just cut and see how you progress instead of worrying about numbers.

thanks again


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't bother cutting mate. Just add in some cardio and make sure the diet doesn't contain too much high GI stuff.

At your age, shape, and stage of training I wouldn't be thinking about a cut at all.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I wouldn't bother cutting mate. Just add in some cardio and make sure the diet doesn't contain too much high GI stuff.
> 
> At your age, shape, and stage of training I wouldn't be thinking about a cut at all.


its just my current level of bodyfat ****es me off, it just looks really sh*t

and by level of training what do you mean? like what sort of level would justify a cut? (btw my lifts i posted are for 8 reps, not max)

i feel a lot of the time people on forums just use you age as an excuse, cause they don't want to give bad advice which might mess you up in the long run. in my eyes being 16 isn't any different from being 20

thanks for the advice anyhow, reps :beer:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

your bf% will be high due to low muscle mass

just by increasing the muscle, keeping the fat the same, you will dramatically reduce your bf%...purely down to shifting the ratio of muscle to fat

this is what bigjoe is trying to get accross to you

you should know this if you have gained 25lbs of pure muscle in only 8 months


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Dezw said:


> 24%


???!!!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> I'd worry more about the lack of mass beneath the BF% tbh. If you loose the BF you'll just look anorexic. Build some muscle kid


Thats helpful..... :confused1:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

You're about 16% and with some more muscle would get a good few % off that.

Good luck with your training.

Stow


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> your bf% will be high due to low muscle mass
> 
> just by increasing the muscle, keeping the fat the same, you will dramatically reduce your bf%...purely down to shifting the ratio of muscle to fat
> 
> ...


so just concentrate on building mass? see when i started in september i weighed 11 stone 4 and 2 weeks ago i was 13 stone.

i'm not sure if my body fat ever changed? or maybe it did and just didn't notice because i was a bit bigger.

my main aim is to be lean so your saying i could achieve this through some sorta clean bulk?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Darylbethyname said:


> its just my current level of bodyfat ****es me off, it just looks really sh*t
> 
> and by level of training what do you mean? like what sort of level would justify a cut? (btw my lifts i posted are for 8 reps, not max)
> 
> ...


I meant that you don't have a particularly developed physique and you're not fat so you don't need to cut.

By referring to your age I was getting at the fact that you should have a fast metabolism and high test levels so building muscle should be your no.1 goal.

By all means eat clean though, and if you want to lower bodyfat check your diet is clean and add in some cardio.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> sorry mate but i wouldnt say you was carrying 24lbs of lean mass under there.


why?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Bulk.

Focus on adding lean mass, i don't think you would look good if you got any leaner, by that's just my opinion.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

You look quite low body fat to me so concentrate on hard training and eating clean+plenty. You have grown well and with all of that natural test this is the time for you to add to your lean gains. Go for it mate:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

It may just not be a great pic, there's no shadow to show your muscle size. You do look very slim to me though id say no more then 15% bf.

As has been said before, just keep working on building more muscle, and you fat% will continue to lower.

Eat clean, add in a little cardio no more then 3 times a week, personaly I think you'd look great with just more muscle dencity so I wouldn't even bother with cardio. Stick at it for another couple of years then you will start to look really good.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

You lack muscle and have an average amount of body fat i would guess the body fat an excess water makes up 25% of your over all body weight.

Get on a good gaining diet and train hard for 6 months you will not be disapointed.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dude not being funny but there is no way you are 13 stone.

I am 14 stone and am 3 times the size of you, i am also about the same height as you and my arms measure 16 inches, with a 34-35 inch waist.. My son is 6ft 4inch and weighs about 10 stone, you have the same body shape as him so at best i woud say you was about 10 stone ish. True body fat wise though i would say you was about 15-18% at a guess, there is a good site you can go on, that takes your body measurements to give you your fat percentage, BMI is useless as it cannot calculate muscle mass,which in your case is not much (definately not 24lbs as you say).

Put up some measurements of your self so we can get a better idea....


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

I would guess at 12 - 15 % chap .... Good luck with your training and try and keep it clean , you got so long ahead of you pal , just take your time and enjoy it !!!


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Dude not being funny but there is no way you are 13 stone.
> 
> I am 14 stone and am 3 times the size of you, i am also about the same height as you and my arms measure 16 inches, with a 34-35 inch waist.. My son is 6ft 4inch and weighs about 10 stone, you have the same body shape as him so at best i woud say you was about 10 stone ish. True body fat wise though i would say you was about 15-18% at a guess, there is a good site you can go on, that takes your body measurements to give you your fat percentage, BMI is useless as it cannot calculate muscle mass,which in your case is not much (definately not 24lbs as you say).
> 
> Put up some measurements of your self so we can get a better idea....


k no problem man. i'll weigh myself tomorrow, and put some measurements up

i can tell you my lifts

deadlift 85kg for 8

bench 55kg for 8

military press 42.5kg for 8

bicep curl 30kg for 8

row 45 for 8

i think that's a really really **** photo because of the replys i got, maybe i should have posed or something :confused1:

btw your son is severally underweight. i know bmi is bull**** for muscular people but having a bmi of 17 is retarded


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Darylbethyname said:


> k no problem man. i'll weigh myself tomorrow, and put some measurements up


good man.



Darylbethyname said:


> bicep curl 30kg for 8


Is this Bar or Dumbell? and is this just eight reps for one set?



Darylbethyname said:


> i think that's a really really **** photo because of the replys i got, maybe i should have posed or something :confused1:
> 
> btw your son is severally underweight. i know bmi is bull**** for muscular people but having a bmi of 17 is retarded


Again, it would be a good idea to forget everything you know about BMI, as it is rubbish. If you go by the standard way they measure your BMI, height devided by weight rubbish, (like on Wii fit) then i have a bmi of 26 which puts my slighty over weight, lol..

Here is a good site to use how accurate it is i dont know, maybe someone will pick it apart, but i have just done mine again and this is what it gave me.

*


Your Results

You have 9.1% body fat.

You have 17.7 Pounds of fat and 178.3 Pounds of lean (muscle, bone, body water).

*

The site can be found here

http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html

I would say use it as a guide, unless youcan get a proper medical measurement done. And be honest with it, otherwise you will never know.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

x2 on the 15-17%


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

14% i reckon


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

We 've won it five times bollocks and never bought one of them,

i hope barsa turn you over,and Liverpool are that boring to watch vandersar (WHATEVER) DIDN'T EVEN WATCH THE LAST TWO GOALS GO IN!! HO BYE THE WAY I THINK YOU'RE ABOUT 20%


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Defo don't cut I done the same thing last year with about ur build I got the fat off but I looked like skeletor with little muscle mass.u don't look like 13stone 2 me mate.listen 2the advice of these guys and build some muscle mass that's what I'm trying 2do throw in cardio 2or3 times a week 2stop fat gain


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

freddee said:


> We 've won it five times bollocks and never bought one of them,
> 
> i hope barsa turn you over,and Liverpool are that boring to watch vandersar (WHATEVER) DIDN'T EVEN WATCH THE LAST TWO GOALS GO IN!! HO BYE THE WAY I THINK YOU'RE ABOUT 20%


WTF?

And Daryl, i think you're too thin to cut mate, gain lean muscle and your body will look better.

Want to try posting your diet etc?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Is this Bar or Dumbell? and is this just eight reps for one set?


barbell, 8 reps, 4 sets.

my measurements in inches:

13.5 bicep

34 waist

38 chest

14.5 calf

23 thigh

11 forearm

that's after 4 mile run, so dunno maybe a bit depleted.



T.F. said:


> Want to try posting your diet etc?


*routine*

*
*

*
mon *

*
tue *pull, run (3 miles)

*
wed*

*
thu *push, run

*
fri*

*
sat*

*
sun *HIIT

*
push*

*
*bench

military press

*pull*

deadlift

row

pullups

bicep curl

*diet*

*
*

*
*morning: 4 weetabix, semi skimmed milk

10pm: some nuts

1pm: sweet potato

3pm: wholemeal bread, banana

5pm: chicken breast/steak/fish, potato/rice

7pm: tuna

post workout: protein shake

before bed: 4 eggs, cheese

i'm gonna get a power rack soon so i can do squats. i guess deadlifts are okay for the moment.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Diet looks reasonable, could you not have something more subsantial at 10am though? Also, some protein with the 1pm meal and again with the 3pm meal? How about replacing the weetabix in the morning with some oats and a protein shake, or at least adding a shake at this time?

Your diet is lacking protein, which obviously won't help with your muscle growth.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id say between 16-18%. good luck with your training. only 16 you got along way to go. when i was 16 i was just over 10stone


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Diet looks reasonable, could you not have something more subsantial at 10am though? Also, some protein with the 1pm meal and again with the 3pm meal? How about replacing the weetabix in the morning with some oats and a protein shake, or at least adding a shake at this time?
> 
> Your diet is lacking protein, which obviously won't help with your muscle growth.


i could have a protein shake in the morning and at lunch throw in some meat? like a chicken breast or some tuna?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes mate, that sounds good, try to get some protein with all your meals. Make sure to eat plenty of veg with your food too.

Give it a go and see how you get on. Don't worry too much about bulking, cutting etc at this stage and just eat, train and in time you'll fill out. You've still got a lot of growing to do when you're 16, and you seem dedicated so i'm sure you'll get what you want.

All the best mate, Tim.


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

damn! i wish that health central website test was accurate. told me i had 5% bf. **** more like 20% id say!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

qwerty83 said:


> damn! i wish that health central website test was accurate. told me i had 5% bf. **** more like 20% id say!


Like i said, use it as a guide.

I would say it is pretty accurate as its based on weight age height and measurments,


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Darylbethyname said:


> barbell, 8 reps, 4 sets.
> 
> my measurements in inches:
> 
> ...


Any chance you can post a better pic?


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Any chance you can post a better pic?


can't really be bothered tbh, just wanted to know my bf%.

its 17% btw cause i used an online calculator, and that seems to be the same as a lot of replys i got

thanks for your help.

( ps im clean bulking now cause everyone said i need to bulk up )


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck mate.

Post a pic next year next to the pic from this year.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Darylbethyname said:


> so just concentrate on building mass? see when i started in september i weighed 11 stone 4 and 2 weeks ago i was 13 stone.
> 
> i'm not sure if my body fat ever changed? or maybe it did and just didn't notice because i was a bit bigger.
> 
> my main aim is to be lean so your saying i could achieve this through some sorta clean bulk?


sorry for the late reply

yes...clean bulk allows you to gain n ice n steady, while keeping fat to a minimum...or maybe even losing fat

now regarding your bf%

although your bf may be the same....the % will be considerably lower at 13 stone, than it was at 11s4

try to imagine this

cover an uninflated baloon in a lb of butter

now blow up the baloon

the baloon will look like it has less butter on it....but it still has 1lb of butter on it...the baloon is just bigger

keep slogging on with the bulking, and over the years (and years it takes, as bb'ing is a lifetime) the fat will partly burn off (if you eat clean) and partly look less, as its spread out over a bigger body


----------

